# Se puede usar USB en linux



## Pam (Jun 15, 2005)

Hola!

Quisiera activar un puerto USB para que sea reconocido en linux, he buscado información pero solo encuentro para windows. Espero puedan ayudarme.


----------



## MaMu (Jun 16, 2005)

*Tuve el mismo problema que tu, pero he aqui la solución que yo encontre*

Linux tiene uno de los mejores soporte de USB y otros estándares similares, tales como Firewire, Bluetooth o 802.11, existen en la actualidad, sobretodo en la rama del kernel 2.4.x, aunque también en las ramas anteriores de desarrollo. 

Lo que ocurre y donde realmente ésta el problema, es en los dispositivos que se conectan a los mismos, a través del protocolo USB. Son los fabricantes de Hardware los que diferentes motivos (entre ellos la presión/chantaje del principal fabricante de software mundial -M$-) no dan soporte a linux u otros sistemas, y lo que es más grave no dan las especificaciones de sus productos impidiendo el desarrollo, si no es a través, por la en muchos países prohibida, ingeniería inversa. 

Aunque tal como se está demostrando poco a poco, con esta política se están hechando piedras contra su propio tejado, por 3 motivos principales: 

Pierden clientes potenciales, no únicamente por los cada día más numerosos usuarios linuxeros y similares, sino por todos los usuarios de otros sistemas que se dejan aconsejar/asesorar por toda esta gente que sabe de que va el tema. 
No podemos olvidar que Microsoft, aprovecha el tirón y el monopilio de facto del que goza, para vender también hardware, por lo que les hace la competencia a estas empresas que sin quererlo o sin poder evitarlo, están favoreciendo a su rival. 
Una muy mala imagen de compañia de cara a la Comunidad, frente a otras que son mejor vistas por sus recientes o no tan recientes aportaciones/contribuciones a la revolución del software libre. 

Por este motivo os recomiendo que adquiraís dispositivos, los cuales el fabricante este colaborando, dando soporte o permitiendo acceder a las especificaciones de sus productos, de forma que tengan un buen soporte en Linux y otros sistemas operativos. Yo nunca me compraría ningún aparato que solo funcione en windows; ¿que pasaría si la empresa responsable quiebra?, pues que simplemente dejaría de funcionar en la nueva versión de windows, que intentarán colarnos dentro de algún tiempo.
Por eso os recomiendo que siempre que vayaís a comprar algún aparato pregunteís y os informeís de soporte del mismo para linux, ya sea tanto en Internet, como en la tienda donde lo adquiraís. 

En esta página podras consultar el soporte de dispositivos usb en linux, estaros muy atentos, puesto que se actualiza varias veces al día: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/index.php.
También os recomiendo que os paseís por la Sección de Hardware de Bulma: http://bulma.net/body.phtml?nIdNoticia=774 

Por último comentar Linux ya soporta el nuevo estandard USB 2.0, cuando otros sistemas operativos tendran que esperar algun tiempo para conseguir este soporte de forma nativa. Lo mismo se puede decir de otro protocolo que aunque poco, ya se empieza a oir por Internet: bluetooth. 

Otras referencias adicionales: 

Linux USB: www.linux-usb.org 
Linux USB dispositivos: http://www.linux-usb.org/devices.html 
3Com no da las especificaciones de su ADSL usb descatalogada: http://adslnet.ws/article.pl?sid=01/12/26/1158215&mode=flat 
Grabadoras HP USB en GNU/Linux: http://barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=01/02/19/0954257&mode=thread&threshold= 
Modem Alcatel ADSL: http://www.alcateldsl.com/ 
Linux hotplug (el sustituto del obsoleto usbmgr en el 2.4.x): http://linux-hotplug.sourceforge.net/ 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Conclusión: El USB funciona perfectamente en Linux, lo que no van son ciertos dispositivos USB, por culpa del fabricante del mismo, tal y como he explicado. 
Elige siempre hardware que este soportado en linux, por regla general funcionará mucho mejor, incluso en windows. 


*FUENTE*
Carlos Cortes(aka carcoco)
http://bulma.net/todos.phtml?id_autor=132 

__________________

Espero que te sirva de ayuda, y luego puedes contarnos como te ha ido. 

Saludos


----------



## Pam (Jun 17, 2005)

Gracias por la información.

He checado las webs y me han servido de mucho, espero poder contarles pronto como me ha ido con los USB.

Saludos


----------

